# My Impala Horn install



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

dd6.5'' midbass x2
dd3512 x2
Audison VRx4.300
Audison VRX1.500


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

I like it too. What year Impala? Any more build pics?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

is it the angle of the pic or is the horn aiming upward?


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

it's a 96 impala and yes the horns are angled upward, it seemed to give a high staging.... however i do have more pics but it was with the original (2)DDm1's and a c4.... the first run of amps that were released by digital designs


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Horsemanwill said:


> is it the angle of the pic or is the horn aiming upward?


geez will, we must think alike cause that was the first thing i noticed...


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

cajunner said:


> prolly should blank out that license plate, too much ID theft going on out there


sold the car plates no longer exist


----------

